# Bill Nye warns: Creation views threaten US science



## Ronnie T (Sep 24, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/bill-nye-warns-creation-views-threaten-us-science-080205747.html


----------



## bullethead (Sep 24, 2012)

The comment section is better than the article.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Sep 24, 2012)

Everything points too the Sun..


----------



## Four (Sep 24, 2012)

This isn't the only time religious dogma has been seen to hold back progress.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 24, 2012)

bullethead said:


> The comment section is better than the article.



I agree. It was like reading a thread from this forum!

Really entetaining to see the mirror held up to one's self!


----------

